# Tupac



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

For the people who dont like rap please dont cuss at this thread.

I would like to know for people who have theories or how and if he died plz let me know. There are mysteries on his death that not many people know i just want to hear wah yall have to say. Thankz


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mysteries..are you for real?









elvis,tupac,biggie,karen carpenter...worm food...the end..no mysteries..no abduction by no ufos ..no fbi coverups..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

read this the pack Click here

BTW who is karen carpenter?????PLz pm me with info on her


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I would call him one pac. he got a ball shot off before HE WAS killed.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

he's dead. and there were autopsy pics. they looked pretty real. even if theyre fake, he's still dead.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i heard he was still alive rapping in marin city!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

one dead mofo...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

hes dead the 7 years are up all the theories are broken.. hes dust in the wind


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

He is no Elvis!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

2pac is dead....one of the best rappers, but dead....thats all there is to it


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

He got shot and died.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

He pulled a michael jackson and is now known as Eminem....


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

Trigga said:


> For the people who dont like rap please dont cuss at this thread.
> 
> I would like to know for people who have theories or how and if he died plz let me know. There are mysteries on his death that not many people know i just want to hear wah yall have to say. Thankz


if you know all about the kevin gaines ordeal which is true, he was part of all that with suge.

corrupted lapd officers had power back than. basically suged had the piru bloods and alot of lapd officers on his side, he would pay them to do whatever he needed.

the thing you didn't know about suge though, grew up as a great kid no drugs nothing, went to college in nevada to play football than got corrupted from there

i am assuming you know orlando anderson, well in fact he was being used as a decoy. 
suge wasn't dumb he had orlando make it look like a gang related fight( crips vs bloods eastcoast vs westcoast) so later on it would look like a gang related killing.

suge did all this for money and because pac was leaving his label(deathrow) and starting his own(mackaveli). without pac in his group anymore, suge would be worthless and not as famous. got piss and did what he did....which i have to say is pretty low and gay

even though there was no real proof that suge did this, everyone knew just knowing the tension in the studios..... snoop, dre and everyone else in deathrow abandon suge the dirty rat

i could go on, but thats just a summary


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

911 said:


> For the people who dont like rap please dont cuss at this thread.
> 
> I would like to know for people who have theories or how and if he died plz let me know. There are mysteries on his death that not many people know i just want to hear wah yall have to say. Thankz


if you know all about the kevin gaines ordeal which is true, he was part of all that with suge.

corrupted lapd officers had power back than. basically suged had the piru bloods and alot of lapd officers on his side, he would pay them to do whatever he needed.

the thing you didn't know about suge though, grew up as a great kid no drugs nothing, went to college in nevada to play football than got corrupted from there

i am assuming you know orlando anderson, well in fact he was being used as a decoy. 
suge wasn't dumb he had orlando make it look like a gang related fight( crips vs bloods eastcoast vs westcoast) so later on it would look like a gang related killing.

suge did all this for money and because pac was leaving his label(deathrow) and starting his own(mackaveli). without pac in his group anymore, suge would be worthless and not as famous. got piss and did what he did....which i have to say is pretty low and gay

even though there was no real proof that suge did this, everyone knew just knowing the tension in the studios..... snoop, dre and everyone else in deathrow abandon suge the dirty rat

i could go on, but thats just a summary
[/quote]

well put


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

piranha5150 said:


> For the people who dont like rap please dont cuss at this thread.
> 
> I would like to know for people who have theories or how and if he died plz let me know. There are mysteries on his death that not many people know i just want to hear wah yall have to say. Thankz


if you know all about the kevin gaines ordeal which is true, he was part of all that with suge.

corrupted lapd officers had power back than. basically suged had the piru bloods and alot of lapd officers on his side, he would pay them to do whatever he needed.

the thing you didn't know about suge though, grew up as a great kid no drugs nothing, went to college in nevada to play football than got corrupted from there

i am assuming you know orlando anderson, well in fact he was being used as a decoy. 
suge wasn't dumb he had orlando make it look like a gang related fight( crips vs bloods eastcoast vs westcoast) so later on it would look like a gang related killing.

suge did all this for money and because pac was leaving his label(deathrow) and starting his own(mackaveli). without pac in his group anymore, suge would be worthless and not as famous. got piss and did what he did....which i have to say is pretty low and gay

even though there was no real proof that suge did this, everyone knew just knowing the tension in the studios..... snoop, dre and everyone else in deathrow abandon suge the dirty rat

i could go on, but thats just a summary
[/quote]

well put








[/quote]

well said but why would suge set it up for 2pac to be shot with a risk of himself being shot in the process??


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

Didn't Sug take one too?


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

altimaser said:


> For the people who dont like rap please dont cuss at this thread.
> 
> I would like to know for people who have theories or how and if he died plz let me know. There are mysteries on his death that not many people know i just want to hear wah yall have to say. Thankz


if you know all about the kevin gaines ordeal which is true, he was part of all that with suge.

corrupted lapd officers had power back than. basically suged had the piru bloods and alot of lapd officers on his side, he would pay them to do whatever he needed.

the thing you didn't know about suge though, grew up as a great kid no drugs nothing, went to college in nevada to play football than got corrupted from there

i am assuming you know orlando anderson, well in fact he was being used as a decoy. 
suge wasn't dumb he had orlando make it look like a gang related fight( crips vs bloods eastcoast vs westcoast) so later on it would look like a gang related killing.

suge did all this for money and because pac was leaving his label(deathrow) and starting his own(mackaveli). without pac in his group anymore, suge would be worthless and not as famous. got piss and did what he did....which i have to say is pretty low and gay

even though there was no real proof that suge did this, everyone knew just knowing the tension in the studios..... snoop, dre and everyone else in deathrow abandon suge the dirty rat

i could go on, but thats just a summary
[/quote]

well put








[/quote]

well said but why would suge set it up for 2pac to be shot with a risk of himself being shot in the process??
[/quote]

That is something to think about, but i wouldnt put it past that big #REMOVED# though.
Suge is known for being crazy, thats why no one wants to f*ck wit him.








It could be done though, if the shooter was at the right angle, big suge wouldnt have to worry. Plus if he did have something to do with it, he could use himself being in the car to make it look as if he was a victim too.







When you want to get away with something, you have to go all out.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> He pulled a michael jackson and is now known as Eminem....


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!! he got shot. good thing

actualy i shouldnt say good thing. cause compaired to the rappers now a days, i would rather have him around


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

"I saw him sellin Biggie Tshirts - 2 for ten Dollass"


----------



## piranha5150 (Jul 27, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> "I saw him sellin Biggie Tshirts - 2 for ten Dollass"


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

TUPAC LIVETH


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

911 said:


> For the people who dont like rap please dont cuss at this thread.
> 
> I would like to know for people who have theories or how and if he died plz let me know. There are mysteries on his death that not many people know i just want to hear wah yall have to say. Thankz


if you know all about the kevin gaines ordeal which is true, he was part of all that with suge.

corrupted lapd officers had power back than. basically suged had the piru bloods and alot of lapd officers on his side, he would pay them to do whatever he needed.

the thing you didn't know about suge though, grew up as a great kid no drugs nothing, went to college in nevada to play football than got corrupted from there

i am assuming you know orlando anderson, well in fact he was being used as a decoy. 
suge wasn't dumb he had orlando make it look like a gang related fight( crips vs bloods eastcoast vs westcoast) so later on it would look like a gang related killing.

suge did all this for money and because pac was leaving his label(deathrow) and starting his own(mackaveli). without pac in his group anymore, suge would be worthless and not as famous. got piss and did what he did....which i have to say is pretty low and gay

even though there was no real proof that suge did this, everyone knew just knowing the tension in the studios..... snoop, dre and everyone else in deathrow abandon suge the dirty rat

i could go on, but thats just a summary
[/quote]

wasnt pac owed a lot of money in royalties too? And yea the orlando anderson thing, he was NOT a realy crip. I believe the theory that suge had him killed the big p*ssy but everyone has to admit, well everyone that knows anything about tupac that the signs and dates of his death are very suspicious....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

2PAC Alive


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

that would be sooo cool if that video was reall


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I hope live on like onepac( nut got shot off thats gangsta)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

your werent funny when u said it yesterday...u aint funny today


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

what is u aint? is this short for you are not. I love how public schools do there job.:laugh:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> what is u aint? is this short for you are not. I love how public schools do there job.:laugh::laugh:


yea there great arent they? or should i say are they not ....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I hope live on like onepac( nut got shot off thats gangsta)


Actually he got shot threw the Sack, not in his nut. He still had both nuts and could
have kids.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> what is u aint? is this short for you are not. I love how public schools do * there * job.:laugh::laugh:


you mean * their * right?

Oh


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> what is u aint? is this short for you are not. I love how public schools do * there * job.:laugh::laugh:


you mean * their * right?

Oh








[/quote]
hahaha zingggg


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

hes dead (tattos are were thay are suppose to be)apparently its his autopsy
View attachment 114886


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I seen that vid before the guy looks just like pac you can see it in his smile but there are many people who try to look like him. I belive the autopsy photo is fake it has been said to be fake even by his friends. Dont they to autopsys to try and figure out how people died why would they give him one when they already know. I do think he is dead though and if he was alive it would probly be the biggest hudini anyone has ever pulled lol.

RIP to the greatest rapper and poet to ever live.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes i have heard many rumors of that being a fake pic. Also if that picture was actually taken from a real autopsy, where is the report? There has been report found and tupac was cremated the next day after his death, this is wierd due to tupac always talking of having a grand funeral...

RIP best lyriciast then now and fovever


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

He wrote some of the best poetry I've read to date.



> In the event of my Demise by Tupac
> 
> In the event of my Demise
> when my heart can beat no more
> ...





> The Rose That Grew From Concrete by Tupac
> 
> Did you hear about the rose that grew from a crack in the concrete?
> Proving nature's law is wrong it learned to walk with out having feet.
> ...





> And Tomorrow by Tupac
> 
> Today is filled with anger, fueled with hidden hate.
> Scared of being outkast, afraid of common fate.
> ...


However, I believe he's passed on. Wild 94.9 had a seance, and summoned the spirit of Notorious BIG. How real the whole thing was, I don't know, but the whole recording was interesting. There was quite a bit of talk about the Tupac murder, and their love for each other. Anyway, point is, they're both dead. Whether or not for the same reasons, but I believe by the same group.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

KumbiaQueens said:


> However, I believe he's passed on. Wild 94.9 had a seance, and summoned the spirit of Notorious BIG. How real the whole thing was, I don't know, but the whole recording was interesting. There was quite a bit of talk about the Tupac murder, and their love for each other. Anyway, point is, they're both dead. Whether or not for the same reasons, but I believe by the same group.


Yea suge had him killed and got "shot"







in his head to make it look as if he had nothing to do with it. The beating on orlando anderson was a part of the plan to make it look like retaliation, even though he was a prick, hes a smart ass guy for getin away with this for all these years.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I dont know man...

I think he died trying to fake his death. or possibly he is still alive.

But either way, it is in his mom's best interest to make his death a mystery. That way she can still sell his albums and buy crack.
I dont care how much Pac loved his mom, she was a F-up.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Snoop dogg Said he thinks suge had something to do with his death. Didnt get into to much detail about it though.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

ok heres the real deal

after the failed attempt to take pacs life in newyork
(wich mobb deep shot him like 7 times and robbed his bitch ass)
they took it to the west coast and finished him off the right way

the biggie hit was the cop 
who was down with sug

and the reason noone cares anymore
is because after that rap turned totally to hip hop
there really aint no more good rappers out there 
and pac sucked 
biggie was the man 
i actually caught biggie rapping on a corner in brooklynn 
b4 he made and record
that boy could rap and make you feel a beat 
he definetly is the greatest rapper of all time

pac couldnt hang on the east coast 
so he sold out to the west 
its only a matter of time b4 you lose when you sell out 
anyways just my 2 cents from the boys in the hood

anyone remember digital underground
the humpty dance 
you boy pac is on that record


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Biggie was wack.

Good rapper but WACK lyrics...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Hemi said:


> ok heres the real deal
> 
> after the failed attempt to take pacs life in newyork
> (wich mobb deep shot him like 7 times and robbed his bitch ass)
> ...







































Ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Yea Digital Undeground which they used in that movie Nothing But Trouble with Chevy Chase and Demi Moore LOL


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hemi man to each his own but...TUPAC WAS BETTER :rasp: everyone knows it...peopple still listen to tupac but you go ask a ten year old who biggie smalls is hell be like who the hell is that??

BUTTT i do agree on the first shooting having to do with mobb deep. However he only go shot five times..i dunno about him being alive tho...i think there just keeping that rumor alive to sell records. But sometimes when people talk about tupac to Afeni(his mom) you neer see her shed a tear or anythin...very wierd compared to biggies mom who balls everytime someone talks about her son.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well that is because tupacs mom is a crack whore...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> well that is because tupacs mom is a crack whore...


LOL shez clean now...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Once an addict, always an addict... But clean is clean.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

HE ISNT DEAD... i was flipping channels (smokin a bizowl) and "Montel" was on (some shitty daytime talk show) now i noticed he looked kinda like tupac, then he has some psychic on the show who "knows all" montel says "so i bet you know what happened to tupac?" and she says "the singer who (makes quotation marks with hands in air) died" and they both laugh for 5 or 6 seconds and STOP... he always wears long sleved high collar shirts to cover his tats as well... conspiracy theory? tupac is now a ****-sexual daytime talk show host
also he has released more songs "after death" and made more money too... why not fake your death to get richer and not be in the spotlight?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> HE ISNT DEAD... i was flipping channels (smokin a bizowl) and "Montel" was on (some shitty daytime talk show) now i noticed he looked kinda like tupac, then he has some psychic on the show who "knows all" montel says "so i bet you know what happened to tupac?" and she says "the singer who (makes quotation marks with hands in air) died" and they both laugh for 5 or 6 seconds and STOP... he always wears long sleved high collar shirts to cover his tats as well... conspiracy theory? tupac is now a ****-sexual daytime talk show host
> also he has released more songs "after death" and made more money too... why not fake your death to get richer and not be in the spotlight?


LMAOOO nice theory but ive sen some of that montel guys episodes and hes worn golf shirts and short sleves before.


----------



## LeeMan1 (Jul 20, 2006)

dead


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i have never once seen his arms... its on everyday i wake up and smoke...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Dood, Montel is 45...

I guess pac should be that age too...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hes was 26 when he died..hes been dead 10 years so he would be 36.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i see, a decade off, of course, Montel looks like he hasnt aged


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

or its not his real age, why else would that psychic be on his show every week? shes blackmaleing him with airtime, to keep his seceret


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lol r u guys serious...you really think tupac shakur is now montel williams i never heard that before.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sounds like a good theory - it makes sense

but who knows for sure?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

its my theoy..... thats why you never hear it... lets expose him...


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Trigga said:


> read this the pack Click here
> 
> BTW who is karen carpenter?????PLz pm me with info on her


Let's just say she didn't like to eat and got locccccckkkkkkked up.

Hey hey! where am I going and why am I in this basket???


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> read this the pack Click here
> 
> BTW who is karen carpenter?????PLz pm me with info on her


Let's just say she didn't like to eat and got locccccckkkkkkked up.

[/quote]


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

if Tupac is montel williams than Biggie is star jones.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

That is a possibility...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> if Tupac is montel williams than Biggie is star jones.


worddd


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Lol star jones is too skinny to be biggie


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The Biggie case has reopened







...hopefully this time suge will get his

Trigga


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

You really think sug was behind it?

Many peeps hated pac...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

why cant this thread die like 2pac did


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

hes dead.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> why cant this thread die like 2pac did


Well you can shoot your computer monitor as many times as you want but no bullets will be able to kill this thread.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

dead thats all no damn conspiracy's


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I smell a conspiracy... I think Werdna is an FBI agent that is covering it up...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> why cant this thread die like 2pac did


Well you can shoot your computer monitor as many times as you want but no bullets will be able to kill this thread.
[/quote]







i will try to find a pic that condridicts the dea theory but gimme a little time


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Well i couldnt find it but i will describe it. Its a newspaper clipping of a brawl in a bar there is a big picture of the people fighting and if you to the right you will see a man that looks? liek tupac standing there...now maybe his pic was added i dont know but crap..it would have been better if i actaully found the pic


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a question into anyone that knows about this...why is biggies case being re opened after 5 years of going cold an tupacs death barely being investigated?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i said this already... tupac is montel willams now... theres nothing to investigate :nod:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Trigga said:


> I have a question into a*nyone that knows about this*...why is biggies case being re opened after 5 years of going cold an tupacs death barely being investigated?


see you dont know anything about this theory..if you honestly believe tupac is montel williams go expose him.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Now to change it slightly off topic to the people that liked tupac at all what was your fav song? I was gonna make a poll but i would have gone on wayyy too long, my fav song is starin thru my rearview.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

My boss said he'd fire me if i shot my computer, also i dont have a gun...






























just realised i brough th ethread back to life NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Got me thinkin bout them beta daaaaays


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> My boss said he'd fire me if i shot my computer, also i dont have a gun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


use a bat :laugh:


----------

